# Eure Meinung ist mir wichtig...



## mestro (2. Februar 2005)

Hi. 

Wollte mal fragen, wie ihr das Design findet und ob ihr was anders machen würdet?
Habe das in Illustrator 10 erstellt.

http://www.glaspeters.de/visitenkarte.pdf 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro


----------



## uran (2. Februar 2005)

Die Typografische Anordnung ist ziemlich durcheinander. Ich würd versuchen das ganze einwenig grader und mit mehr Struktur aufzubauen. Adresse usw. kommt auf die Rückseite oder?


----------



## mestro (2. Februar 2005)

Nein Adresse kommt nicht mit drauf. Das soll nur eine Karte für die Seite sein.

Wie sollte ich das machen? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro


----------



## devilrga (2. Februar 2005)

Hi,
da muss ich uran wohl zustimmen, die Karte ist sehr schlicht und einfach gemacht. Etwas Farbe würde vielleicht besser aussehen. Der Text ist sehr durch einander (wie uran schon sagte).

mfg


----------



## MonoMental (2. Februar 2005)

Ich würde nicht einmal sagen, dass unbedingt mehr Farbe rein muß. Die Intention sollte aber daraus schon deutlich werden. Aber ich muß Uran zustimmen, dass die Anordnung der einzelnen Textelemente etwas "wild" ist.


----------



## uran (2. Februar 2005)

Jop ich würde z.B. die 3 Schlagwörter bzw. Stichpunkte untereinander anordnen. Die lesbarkeit ist sehr gering bei dem Aufbau den du momentan hast.


----------



## mestro (2. Februar 2005)

Dann gebt mir doch mal bitte Tips, wie ich den Text besser strukturieren könnte...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro


----------



## mestro (3. Februar 2005)

So hatte gerade noch mal ein bischen Zeit:

http://www.glaspeters.de/visitenkarte - schwarz.pdf

Findet ihr das besser oder schlechter?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro


----------



## Discman (3. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Farbe würde ich auch weniger empfehlen, ich geh zB bei einem Stempel eher von Schwarz aus, aber vielleicht könntest du ja einen Stempel wirklich anfertigen lassen mit der Adresse www.StempelDienste.de diesen Stempel dann auf einem A4 Blatt verwenden und die "gestempelte" Adresse dann einscannen und das ganze auf die Visitenkarte legen, vielleicht ein wenig schräg damits origineller rüberkommt, würde sicher witzig aussehen.

lg

disc


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. Februar 2005)

Da hat einer die Regeln nicht verstanden was "eigene Werke" betrifft....


----------



## mestro (3. Februar 2005)

Thomas Lindner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da hat einer die Regeln nicht verstanden was "eigene Werke" betrifft....



Was willst du damit sagent?

MIt freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. Februar 2005)

mestro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was willst du damit sagent?
> 
> MIt freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Mestro




Zitat aus dem "Wichtig Thread":



> Kurzum: Die "Creative Lounge" ist kein Showroom für eigene Werke.


----------



## hpvw (3. Februar 2005)

Die zweite Variante gefällt mir besser, aber ich würde die beiden Statements mit "online" gruppieren und nach unten setzen und die beiden anderen Statements nach oben rechts.
Ich würde auch eine Stempelltypischere Schrift nehmen oder, wenn man gänzlich umgestaltet so etwas "ausgefranstes" mit Rahmen drum, damit es wie ein Stempell aussieht, so wie z.B. "Confidential"-Stempell (ich hoffe, du weißt, was ich damit meine).

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Discman (4. Februar 2005)

richtig mit ein paar netten Stempel Fonts und vielleicht ein paar Brushes geht das sicherlich auch ohne das einscannen, da musst du dann halt vergleichen wie dein Resultat aussieht und selbst entscheiden, aber irgendwas mehr in "Stempel"-Richtung als nur ein Stempelwasserzeichen rechts unten wäre es.

lg

disc


----------

